# Need Smallest ATX Case that Fits a 240 rad Inside



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2011)

Any suggestion for an atx case that can fit a RS240 rad internally without any modding? My cm690 is a bit heavy. Im not happy about how I place it, its a bit diy and was thinking of replacing it. Pics would be appreciated


----------



## DualAmdMP (Mar 24, 2011)

Look into lian li cases. Some new models have an 2x120mm fans in the front of the case. Maybe your radiator's holes will fit.

I recommend you to pick any aluminum lian li case that has a power supply on the top and fit your radiator on top internally where drive bays located. It is very easy to cut aluminum because its soft. just get metal scissors and a drill bit. Lian li pc-60 is a good example. I don't like the new lian li cases in terms of watercooling because they put the power supply at the bottom of the case, so you don't have much room for radiator on top.

If you mod, show us some pictures


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 24, 2011)

DualAmdMP said:


> Look into lian li cases. Some new models have an 2x120mm fans in the front of the case. Maybe your radiator's holes will fit.
> 
> I recommend you to pick any aluminum lian li case that has a power supply on the top and fit your radiator on top internally where drive bays located. It is very easy to cut aluminum because its soft. just get metal scissors and a drill bit. Lian li pc-60 is a good example. I don't like the new lian li cases in terms of watercooling because they put the power supply at the bottom of the case, so you don't have much room for radiator on top.
> 
> If you mod, show us some pictures


I dont get it.. PSU on bottom = no room for radiator on top? Shouldnt it be the other way around?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2011)

NZXT Vulcan, i want one as well. im tired of my HAF 932


----------



## one_malik (Mar 24, 2011)

agreed with DualAmdMP,
just get lian li case...

difficult to find mid tower case that can fit 240 rad without any mod.
cm 690 II should fine, but as u mention earlier it really heavy.

i recommend the lian li case..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2011)

What about Fractal Design's gorgeous Arc...


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2011)

Also don't forget to check Lian Li. A bit expensive but very high quality products. All aluminium.


----------



## DualAmdMP (Mar 24, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Also don't forget to check Lian Li. A bit expensive but very high quality products. All aluminium.



Lian li makes steel cases as well. PC-"K" is a steel version. Make sure to get the aluminum.


----------



## DualAmdMP (Mar 24, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I dont get it.. PSU on bottom = no room for radiator on top? Shouldnt it be the other way around?



The other way around would not be a good combination because your RAD fitting will hit the ram slots.

Take a look at this lian li case. It has room for a dual RAD on the top and room for standard size power supply.

LIAN LI PC-7B plus II Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower...

Do some googling of pc-60 or pc-7 watercooled to get the better idea.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What about Fractal Design's gorgeous Arc...
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/img_prod/FD-CA-ARC-BL_1.jpg



Sadly I dont have access to that


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a shame. Such a gorgeous case that fits your criteria perfectly.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's a shame. Such a gorgeous case that fits your criteria perfectly.


Very much. and little to no modding needed. Im currently in asia region, and all I can see is jap and indonesia.. I prefer to order from jap, since I already ordered stuff there, and EMS japan post service is quite fast and reliable. But I think I'll wait for a while until their country stables out..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 25, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Very much. and little to no modding needed. Im currently in asia region, and all I can see is jap and indonesia.. I prefer to order from jap, since I already ordered stuff there, and EMS japan post service is quite fast and reliable. But I think I'll wait for a while until their country stables out..



Yeah that makes sense. Good luck, if I think or find of one I'll post it.

*UPDATE:* What about the NZXT Panzerbox?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> *UPDATE:* What about the NZXT Panzerbox?


too fat, I prefer the Fractal design XD.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 25, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> too fat, I prefer the Fractal design XD.



Same.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> UPDATE: What about the NZXT Panzerbox?



I have worked with a Panzerbox its not that great, very open so its load but it did fill strong. But i don't like it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 25, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I have worked with a Panzerbox its not that great. Very open so its *easy to* load, but it *didn't feel* strong. I don't like it.



Is that what you mean?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 25, 2011)

whoops my bad I meant to say is
I have worked with a Panzerbox its not that great. Very open so its *loud*, but it didn't feel strong. I don't like it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 25, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> whoops my bad I meant to say is
> I have worked with a Panzerbox its not that great. Very open so its *loud*, but it didn't feel strong. I don't like it.



Arrh loud - shame.


----------

